# what is the best pci e x1 wifi card to get



## idd1 (Dec 7, 2011)

hi

i looking to get a Pci e x1  card for my desk top that supports windows 7
what would be a good one to get  

i seen this one 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-Express...126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b4f8d566

can anyone tell me if this good one to get   i want it for long range up to
second floor 

i have Netgear n600 router

thanks you


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 7, 2011)

First off, I believe you mean you own a Netgear N600 router. Gigabyte (the company) does not manufacture routers.

Second, why would you buy something like that on eBay instead of a reliable store like Newegg or TigerDirect?

To answer your actual question, it looks like a piece of $14 junk.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166063

Would recommend that one over the ebay one.  This one is actual a realtek 8191 adapter.


----------



## idd1 (Dec 8, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> First off, I believe you mean you own a Netgear N600 router. Gigabyte (the company) does not manufacture routers.
> 
> Second, why would you buy something like that on eBay instead of a reliable store like Newegg or TigerDirect?
> 
> To answer your actual question, it looks like a piece of $14 junk.





oop sorry my mistake  is Netgear n600...   and the junk you was talking about

what would you suggest ?  
thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 8, 2011)

idd1 said:


> oop sorry my mistake  is Netgear n600...   and the junk you was talking about
> 
> what would you suggest ?
> thanks



Just get the one John suggested. That one will work fine.


----------



## idd1 (Dec 8, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Just get the one John suggested. That one will work fine.





ok thank i buy that one

thank for your help


----------



## MMM (Dec 10, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> First off, I believe you mean you own a Netgear N600 router. Gigabyte (the company) does not manufacture routers.
> 
> Second, why would you buy something like that on eBay instead of a reliable store like Newegg or TigerDirect?
> 
> To answer your actual question, it looks like a piece of $14 junk.



What makes you say that particular card is junk compared to the other card John mentioned..... Have you tested that particular type card?

I'm not saying it is better or worse but will say it will probably be on par with the other card.

Remember this, majority of your PC products are made in Taiwan or China under license from most companies...  Fact!!!

Going by your criticism most of your computer is probably junk!!! 

The real difference from Ebay to Newegg or Tiger direct will probably be warranty issues but again I have used Ebay extensively and had  no issues on faulty products from China or any other country, if any thing the vendors go out of their way to replace goods at no extra cost in most cases.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 10, 2011)

MMM said:


> What makes you say that particular card is junk compared to the other card John mentioned..... Have you tested that particular type card?
> 
> I'm not saying it is better or worse but will say it will probably be on par with the other card.
> 
> ...



By all means, you can buy whatever you want off eBay. I wouldn't.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Dec 21, 2011)

This thread is two months old but anyway, stuff that is made china from brand companies is different from stuff that comes out of any old factory, often those one are cheaper version that have unreliable parts which not only fail quickly but are also possibly not that safe either for your system or in other respects, this may not be true of all of these factories but it is of lot of them.


----------



## turbodiesel (Dec 21, 2011)

if you are sitting away from the router get something like this 







or


----------

